# How does LAFHA work?



## reko (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi,

I was wondering how the Living away from home alowance work? Is that something that you can claim in your tax declaration or rather something that your employer pays you extra? Do you have to be on a certain visa for it?

Thanks,
Rene


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

There're different LAFHAs, eg.
I think you'll find a reference on the Australian Taxation site, Australian Taxation Office Homepage and how it is paid by an employer/treated tax wise could vary but there'll be details on the site or in what is called TaxPack, a publication each year by the ATO at end of financial year when annual income tax returns can be done.

Then there are LAFHAs that students are eligible for under social security when having to live away from home when studying, and that is probably means tested on the parents income.


----------

